# Mod: EMG Covers for Passive Pickups



## loktide (Mar 11, 2010)

first off, major props to Mesh (djpharaoah) for finding a place where you can order EMG-style bass pickup plastic covers to retrofit an EMG808 (www.guitarjonesusa.com) 

BEFORE: 









AFTER:







so, here's how the covers look like. pretty much exact the same dimensions as the EMG808s (EMG40 housing), but hollow (duh?). the pickups that are going into these are a set of BKP Coldsweats 








since the pickup's baseplate is too thick to fit directly into the covers, i ended up sawing off the lower 5mm of the housing to get a tight fit:























here's the result:













cheers


----------



## Isan (Mar 11, 2010)

you bastard ! 

Looks damn nice sir


----------



## lobee (Mar 11, 2010)

Yep, that's pretty cool. Congrats on being a winner.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 11, 2010)

Oooh I might have to steal this idea.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 11, 2010)

looks cool but how does it sound?


----------



## Galius (Mar 11, 2010)

Neato. Might have to try this on my intrepid. I wonder if the pickup being covered by plactic affects the tone or output.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 11, 2010)

Only one way to find out, try with and without I guess. Aesthetically though, top marks.


----------



## powergroover (Mar 11, 2010)

now everyone will wonder why this particular guitar with emg's sounded different(better) than any other else


----------



## Decipher (Mar 11, 2010)

Very cool! That will solve alot of people's issues with 8 string guitars and passive pups.


----------



## loktide (Mar 11, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> looks cool but how does it sound?





Galius said:


> Neato. Might have to try this on my intrepid. I wonder if the pickup being covered by plactic affects the tone or output.



just like without the covers. (regular) plastic doesn't interact with magnetic fields like nickel or other metals used for regular pickup covers do 




powergroover said:


> now everyone will wonder why this particular guitar with emg's sounded different(better) than any other else




 

on a sidenote: the hate for EMG808 is largely overblown, imo. my only issue with the EMG808s making me want to try out something different was the fact that they're quite muddy on the low F#. 
i'm not super impressed by the cold sweats, but the low end is definitely clearer and tighter now


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 11, 2010)

loktide said:


> i'm not super impressed by the cold sweats, but the low end is definitely clearer and tighter now



Daft question, did you swap out all the pots as well?


----------



## tofumannen (Mar 11, 2010)

Very nice man. I actually thought about that aswell, but I dont have an RG2228 
Would be very nice to hear some clips


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 11, 2010)

Glad they worked my friend


----------



## splinter8451 (Mar 11, 2010)

That looks pretty hot. Could you get different colored covers?


----------



## I_infect (Mar 11, 2010)

Curious, did you have any problems with the BKP mounting ears? Did you have to trim those down as well, and any alignment issues with the ear screw holes on either the pickup or the cover?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice, glad to see those work with the 8 string BKPS


----------



## damigu (Mar 11, 2010)

looks good--it's always nice when you can do a pickup swap without making things look all weird.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 11, 2010)

wow!!! I wish to buy plastic covers...love how they look, but love passives too. awesome mod, looks like from factory.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 11, 2010)

Finally! Its about time someone finally did this!

Oh and pickups kinda have plastic covers on them to begin with... adding more plastic doesn't effect the magnetic field at all since plastic isn't magnetic.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 12, 2010)

that was awesome, clever work


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks A LOT this is f'n awesome. i now how zero reson not to get the lundgren for the bridge of my LTD.


----------



## loktide (Mar 12, 2010)

thx dudes 




BigBaldIan said:


> Daft question, did you swap out all the pots as well?



passives with 25kOhm pots? no thx 




djpharoah said:


> Glad they worked my friend



thanks to you, man 




I_infect said:


> Curious, did you have any problems with the BKP mounting ears? Did you have to trim those down as well, and any alignment issues with the ear screw holes on either the pickup or the cover?



i had to trim down the mounting ears on the coldsweats a little to fit in the routes. other than that, the holes on the coldsweats match the ones from the EMG808s and the replacement covers perfectly.


----------



## loktide (Mar 12, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> That looks pretty hot. Could you get different colored covers?



hm, not listed at GuitarJones. but maybe someplace else? you could also spray-paint them


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 12, 2010)

loktide said:


> passives with 25kOhm pots? no thx


 
Like I said daft question, but it's been known to happen. 
If you don't keep the Cold Sweats what's next on the list to try?


----------



## loktide (Mar 12, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> Like I said daft question, but it's been known to happen.
> If you don't keep the Cold Sweats what's next on the list to try?



lundgren M8 

i have a M7 in my 7680 (also 27" scale) and it's a COMPLETELY different pickup than the common BKP. the lundgren has a FUCKTON more output, gain and bite. BKPs are also cool, but are more dynamic and have a weird 'quacky' attack to them which i'm not used to. on the other hand, i love how the warpig sounds on my rg3120.

i'll record some clips first and'll see how the coldsweat's sit in a mix. that's my major concern actually


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 12, 2010)

loktide said:


> lundgren M8
> 
> i have a M7 in my 7680 (also 27" scale) and it's a COMPLETELY different pickup than the common BKP. the lundgren has a FUCKTON more output, gain and bite. BKPs are also cool, but are more dynamic and have a weird 'quacky' attack to them which i'm not used to. on the other hand, i love how the warpig sounds on my rg3120.
> 
> i'll record some clips first and'll see how the coldsweat's sit in a mix. that's my major concern actually


 
There's always the inevitable tweak phase after you get a new bit of kit, especially after swapping out pups. At least with you showing us this mod, passives now no longer have to look aesthetically blech.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 12, 2010)

if i can chime in here for the M7. I have a slanted custom made M7 in my multiscale and it is quite impressive : 

clean tone, every note is heard, no matter where i am on the fretboard, no matter what volume. really lovely creaming tone at mid volume with a nice reverb, really nice

distorted, it's where it shines : the clarity is there but the attack is enormous, heavy palm muting with those give me the impression of a huge rock being thrown in the water, that big thud..awesome!!!

the output being big, you can hold a note for a long time, i find it also really good at translating subtle pitch changes, bends, vibrato..etc...

Honestly a real nice pickup...really curious to hear what loktide has got to say about the M8

ps : all this is with a Roland cube 20X (the x is important) and all settings at noon!!!


----------



## alvaro (Mar 12, 2010)

looks great! good job


----------



## AVH (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice job Locktide, very clean work! Thanks for showing us - this should be made a sticky in the tech section. 

I've been a Lundgren flagbearer/trumpeter for about 5 years now, using them myself and installing them for my customers and I can attest to all the attributes spoken of...except I want to bring everyone's attention to one aspect about the M-series that is misconcieved : the very high output. In actuality, the M's consistantly measure 13.0 to 13.8 ohms, which is med-high, while there are many much higher, measuring in the 16+ range. It's just in the way that they're wound and eq'd that gives the _impression_ of very high output. Regardless, it's one of my favorite pickups, and my go-to in 7 & 8 string guitars for high gain work. _Nothing_ gives you that 'djent' better.


----------



## Fzau (Mar 12, 2010)

Great idea, man! Looks really cool!

I wonder if there are any covers for EMG707s, I'd like to swap them for BKP in my Loomis


----------



## 6o66er (Mar 12, 2010)

Dude awesome! Thanks for posting this! I've been wondering about how to install passives in an RGA8 since I'm planning on picking one up in the near future. Very well done!


----------



## Fred (Mar 12, 2010)

Really nice cover-up job there, looks very tidy! As minor a detail as it is, whilst not being a massive fan of the pickups themselves I do like the EMG aesthetic, so that's pretty much a best of both worlds situation!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, those EMG casings are GREAT. That is bookmarked! Now, which ones would fit a 707 route?

possibly the DC35?


----------



## loktide (Mar 12, 2010)

alvaro said:


> looks great! good job





Dendroaspis said:


> Nice job Locktide, very clean work! Thanks for showing us - this should be made a sticky in the tech section.
> 
> I've been a Lundgren flagbearer/trumpeter for about 5 years now, using them myself and installing them for my customers and I can attest to all the attributes spoken of...except I want to bring everyone's attention to one aspect about the M-series that is misconcieved : the very high output. In actuality, the M's consistantly measure 13.0 to 13.8 ohms, which is med-high, while there are many much higher, measuring in the 16+ range. It's just in the way that they're wound and eq'd that gives the _impression_ of very high output. Regardless, it's one of my favorite pickups, and my go-to in 7 & 8 string guitars for high gain work. _Nothing_ gives you that 'djent' better.





6o66er said:


> Dude awesome! Thanks for posting this! I've been wondering about how to install passives in an RGA8 since I'm planning on picking one up in the near future. Very well done!





Fred said:


> Really nice cover-up job there, looks very tidy! As minor a detail as it is, whilst not being a massive fan of the pickups themselves I do like the EMG aesthetic, so that's pretty much a best of both worlds situation!




thx dudes 




Fzau said:


> Great idea, man! Looks really cool!
> 
> I wonder if there are any covers for EMG707s, I'd like to swap them for BKP in my Loomis





7deadlysins666 said:


> Wow, those EMG casings are GREAT. That is bookmarked! Now, which ones would fit a 707 route?
> 
> possibly the DC35?





yep, i believe the 707 uses the EMG 35 housing.


----------



## Samer (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks great, i wonder if only you and I have done this so far \m/


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Mar 12, 2010)

loktide said:


> first off, major props to Mesh (djpharaoah) for finding a place where you can order EMG-style bass pickup plastic covers to retrofit an EMG808 (www.guitarjonesusa.com)
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> ...


 Now that is some very good, very clean, excellent work. Thanks for the post and I hope to do the same with my RGA8, now I can have both worlds, active look, and a coil tap switch for passive sounds.


----------



## Euthanasia (Mar 12, 2010)

Wicked idea!!


----------



## Fzau (Mar 12, 2010)

loktide said:


> yep, i believe the 707 uses the EMG 35 housing.


 
Awesome! Now to find EMG 35 housings in Europe


----------



## yetti (Mar 12, 2010)

loktide said:


> yep, i believe the 707 uses the EMG 35 housing.



Sweet, now i can find something else for my H-207.


----------



## loktide (Mar 12, 2010)

Fzau said:


> Awesome! Now to find EMG 35 housings in Europe



i'm from germany and although i payed almost 25$ shipping, they arrived within two weeks


----------



## Fzau (Mar 12, 2010)

The shipping is 5 times the price of the cover 
Still manageable though!

Now to get enough money to buy BKP


----------



## philkilla (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome. The DC35 should work great with my ran than. I used to have a EMG 81-7 in there which has been replaced by the outstanding M7 of course.

I would love to fill the unsitely gap!


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 18, 2010)

I did the exact same thing with a set of D Activators in my old Warlock (which I've since sold). The clean look is great!


----------



## dpm (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't mean to be a party pooper but these covers are a full 2mm thick on top so limit how close your polepieces can get to the strings by quite a lot. Realistically the closest you'll be able to get the actual pickup to the strings is 3mm (1/8"), which is about twice what is generally recommended for a humbucker.


----------



## loktide (Mar 18, 2010)

dpm said:


> I don't mean to be a party pooper but these covers are a full 2mm thick on top so limit how close your polepieces can get to the strings by quite a lot. Realistically the closest you'll be able to get the actual pickup to the strings is 3mm (1/8"), which is about twice what is generally recommended for a humbucker.



you're absolutely correct. that's why i readjusted the pickup height to find the pickup's sweet spot by ear. luckily, there's still enough headroom between the pickup cover and the string


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 18, 2010)

dpm said:


> I don't mean to be a party pooper but these covers are a full 2mm thick on top so limit how close your polepieces can get to the strings by quite a lot. Realistically the closest you'll be able to get the actual pickup to the strings is 3mm (1/8"), which is about twice what is generally recommended for a humbucker.



Only active humbuckers need to be that close. My passives are quite a bit further away from the strings than that.


----------



## dpm (Mar 18, 2010)

It depends on how far the magnetic field extends and what kind of tonal response you end up with. Closer will give a little more output and brightness, and generally sound a touch tighter and clearer and give a better signal to noise ratio. Some passive humbuckers with weaker magnetic fields will sound very weak 1/8" or more from the strings. If the pickup has a particularly strong field it can effect intonation being too close, but it's rare with humbuckers because the magnet is 'filtered' through the steel poles. BTW these measurements are based on outside strings fretted at the last fret, and the bass side is typically further from the strings than the treble side for string to string balance.

Re. the active thing, the coils and magnet inside are pretty much the same as passives, it's the cover thickness you're compensating for in putting them closer.


----------



## I_infect (Mar 18, 2010)

_5) EMG Pickups have very little magnetism compared to high-impedance
passive pickups. We recommend you adjust the pickups as close to
the strings as possible. Sustain and string movement will not be
inhibited by close adjustment.

_^taken from EMG installation PDF


----------



## dpm (Mar 18, 2010)

That's a simplification. Yes, taken from the top of the outside of the EMG pickup cover there is less magnetism.... however, if you put a 2mm piece of plastic on top of a typical humbucker you'll find the magnetic pull effected in the same way, relative to the top surface.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 20, 2010)

Apophis said:


> that was awesome, clever work



I agree with Sebastian


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 21, 2010)

Very good idea. When I was a kid and wanted EMGs so bad and couldnt afford them I always bought those black plastic covers for my stock pickups. I actually sold a guitar to a GC for another hundred bucks because they thought they were EMGs in it lol.


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 22, 2010)

This is great. I have a 7 string coming eventually that I want white pickups in and seeing BKP's don't do white 7 pups yet this would be a great solution. 

Was it tricky sawing off the bottoms. it seems like it would be. did you clamp them with something to hold them steady?


----------



## loktide (Mar 22, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> Was it tricky sawing off the bottoms. it seems like it would be. did you clamp them with something to hold them steady?



not at all. i actually clamped the cover between my knees while sawing the bottom 

the covers are made of fairly soft plastic, so it didn't require much effort to saw through them.


----------



## philkilla (Mar 25, 2010)

Would this mod affect the tone of the pickups at all?


----------



## loktide (Mar 25, 2010)

philkilla said:


> Would this mod affect the tone of the pickups at all?




from page 1:



Galius said:


> Neato. Might have to try this on my intrepid. I wonder if the pickup being covered by plactic affects the tone or output.





loktide said:


> just like without the covers. (regular) plastic doesn't interact with magnetic fields like nickel or other metals used for regular pickup covers do


----------



## philkilla (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh..cool


----------



## philkilla (Mar 28, 2010)

Did the Ran today.


----------



## loktide (Mar 29, 2010)

philkilla said:


> Did the Ran today.



cool 

did you have to mod the covers, or did the pickup fit right in?


----------



## philkilla (Mar 29, 2010)

I had to cut about 5mm off of the bottom too. I used a hacksaw which came out like shit...lol, than I used 60-grit sandpaper to even it out. Finding screws to make it work was the tricky part though.


----------



## loktide (Mar 29, 2010)

philkilla said:


> Finding screws to make it work was the tricky part though.



really? i used the ones that came with the EMG808s

i guess the mounting holes on the EMG35 covers are placed different than on passive pickups


----------



## philkilla (Mar 29, 2010)

I haven't seen my EMG screws in ages, and the guy that installed the lundgren used different screws to boot...so that made it interesting.


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 11, 2010)

do you think this would work with an sd invader? i want to do this to my sc-607 but i dont know if the big allen pole pieces will get in the way. should work right?


----------



## lateralus819 (May 4, 2010)

Would this work with regular routes? I have some BKPS in my carvin and id love to do this.


----------



## Groff (May 5, 2010)

lateralus819 said:


> Would this work with regular routes? I have some BKPS in my carvin and id love to do this.



No, they won't fit. The corners of the cover go farther than a standard route.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 27, 2010)

Just a thought: Could you apply shielding to the inside of that cover and ground it? Wouldn't that provide better shielding than the bridge/strings method? I'm guessing you'd also cover it with tape so it doesn't contact the pole pieces?


----------



## JordanLee (May 28, 2010)

I REALLY want to do this with my cold sweats and 2228 that are coming next week. 

Quick question to the OP and others equally knowledgable: was there any resolve to DPM's comment about the casing keeping the pups too far from the strings? Is this a significant problem? Obviously, I'd rather have great sounding pups and have them looks messy, than shitty sounding clean ones... But if I can do BOTH! (shakes head in disbelief)
OP: what are your thoughts? Are you getting good tone (more specifically, the tone you want) with the casings on? Is there enough room to get the
close enough? If not, can you order a thinner casing? 

Thanks!


----------



## dpm (May 28, 2010)

it really depends on the magnetic field strength of your pickups, if you've got a big ceramic magnet and efficient polepieces it may not effect things too much.


----------



## JordanLee (May 28, 2010)

dpm said:


> it really depends on the magnetic field strength of your pickups, if you've got a big ceramic magnet and efficient polepieces it may not effect things too much.



Are you, or anyone else, aware if this is the case with the BKP cold sweats? I know nothing about pup magneticism.


----------



## Spondus (May 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it won't have any effect on tone. The magnetic permeability of plastic is very high (as in the magnetic field between plastic and a paramagnet is too small to be felt) and only active pickups need to be placed very close to the strings due to the fact they use weaker magnets and are actively amplified. 

Given that the cases are probably only about 1mm thick, you'd just have to bring the pickups about 1mm close the usual so that the poles of the pickup are at the same distance with respect to the strings with the cover both on and off.


----------



## JordanLee (May 28, 2010)

Well, I think I'll give it a shot. The other option is to get pickup rings... Anyone know where one could get some for 8 string BKPs?


----------



## dpm (May 28, 2010)

Spondus said:


> Given that the cases are probably only about 1mm thick, you'd just have to bring the pickups about 1mm close the usual so that the poles of the pickup are at the same distance with respect to the strings with the cover both on and off.



These ones are 2mm thick on top. So let's say that I like the tone and output of my bridge pickup with the poles 1.5mm from the treble E (measured when fretted at the last fret), if we place the same pickup with the cover at 0.5mm from the string (ie. really, really close) that pickup's poles will then be 2.5mm from the treble E. Keep in mind this is when fretted at the last fret so when you're playing down the other end of the neck the pickup will be even further away from the strings, plus generally you'd want the bass side lower compared to the treble for balance so that side of the pickup is further away again... anyways, I tried it with these covers before this thread existed and didn't like the effect, then I set up a jig to machine the inside of the covers to 1mm thick and tonally things worked better but it's a total pain in the ass and the heat from machining can sometimes damage the cover so I stopped doing that too. Like I said, it depends on where you like your pickup relative to the strings and how powerful the magnetic field is.


----------



## 13point9 (May 28, 2010)

Would a hotter pickup, counter this?

say using BKP's for example, I want the sound of a black dog, but I buy a hotter pup (Miracle man or something like that) and have the cover on it, would this at least in part work?

n00b question i know but im not to hot on magnetic field dynamics


----------



## dpm (May 28, 2010)

well, it depends on what is making the pickup 'hot'. There are 3 basic ways to increase output, by increasing the number of turns of wire on the coil, increasing the amount of iron in the coil (ie. bigger polepieces), and a larger, more powerful magnet. A hot pickup might have any combination of those factors but the magnet properties and polepiece size are the 2 that will effect the magnetic field out of the top of the pickup.


----------



## 13point9 (May 28, 2010)

ah ok cool cheers trying to find out as I'm going to be looking at replacing some 707's when I can afford it and don't want the gaping holes haha, I guess pickup rings are the other option...


----------



## La Lettre B (Nov 6, 2010)

The photobucket links are dead
Is there a way to re-upload the images?

I'm about to do this conversion and it would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## loktide (Nov 7, 2010)

yeah, i noticed that. i still have the pics, i'll reupload them later.


----------



## loktide (Nov 7, 2010)

loktide said:


> first off, major props to Mesh (djpharaoah) for finding a place where you can order EMG-style bass pickup plastic covers to retrofit an EMG808 (www.guitarjonesusa.com)
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> ...




fixd


----------



## La Lettre B (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a question for you.

Is it still possible to properly adjust the height of the pickup with those covers?


----------



## EBEADGBE (Nov 30, 2010)

^^^Such good news...the aesthetics was probably the only reason I was debating getting new 8 string pups. Now its a must have.


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Dec 3, 2010)

You sir (loktide) are my saviour. I too am going to Bare Knuckle 8's, and have been tearing my hair out over pickup rings, and expensive custom covers etc., You just made my life a whole lot easier and I thank you!

Incidentally, since you went from active EMG's to Passive BKP's, how much wiring work did it end up being? Tim at BKP says I'll have to run an earth to the bridge now, which'll be a pain since I have a hipshot hardtail and no trem cavity! Did you have to change the pots too?


----------



## loktide (Dec 3, 2010)

SplinteredSoul said:


> You sir (loktide) are my saviour. I too am going to Bare Knuckle 8's, and have been tearing my hair out over pickup rings, and expensive custom covers etc., You just made my life a whole lot easier and I thank you!
> 
> Incidentally, since you went from active EMG's to Passive BKP's, how much wiring work did it end up being? Tim at BKP says I'll have to run an earth to the bridge now, which'll be a pain since I have a hipshot hardtail and no trem cavity! Did you have to change the pots too?



haha, thx man 

you will need new pots (500kOhm) since EMGs come with 25kOhm pots.


----------



## Stresspill (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh snap, definitely gonna try this out at some point!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 19, 2010)

I just picked up some 35-style covers, and will be attempting this when I put passives in my RG1527.


----------



## TheDeltaOrionis (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks, you really helped me a lot!
I'm replacing my EMGs in my Schecter Hellraiser C7 with BK Coldsweats and ordered these EMG 35 sized covers as well


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 7, 2011)

I plan on getting BKPs for my 7 string Les Paul, I do want pickup covers and I know BKP has the option to buy theirs but I've heard (seen) bad things about the ones they make, paint scratches off and it's white underneath so it looks ugly! I was considering using EMG covers but I don't think the EMG cover fits in the pickup cavity, so I'd have to cut away at the wood to make enough room which I'm not gonna do... I guess the only way to find out is to measure a 7 string emg cover and measure the pickup cavity, but if it turns out the EMG cover does in fact fit I'll definitely do this... or at least try haha.


----------



## loktide (Mar 7, 2011)

lookralphsbak said:


> I plan on getting BKPs for my 7 string Les Paul, I do want pickup covers and I know BKP has the option to buy theirs but I've heard (seen) bad things about the ones they make, paint scratches off and it's white underneath so it looks ugly! I was considering using EMG covers but I don't think the EMG cover fits in the pickup cavity, so I'd have to cut away at the wood to make enough room which I'm not gonna do... I guess the only way to find out is to measure a 7 string emg cover and measure the pickup cavity, but if it turns out the EMG cover does in fact fit I'll definitely do this... or at least try haha.



The EMG 7-string covers are bass pickup housings. they're wider than standard 7-string pickups, so you they won't fit within the pickup rings and you would have to route the body.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 8, 2011)

loktide said:


> The EMG 7-string covers are bass pickup housings. they're wider than standard 7-string pickups, so you they won't fit within the pickup rings and you would have to route the body.


Would a 7 string BKP fit into a 6 string EMG cover? 

Come to think of it that's probably a stupid question because the answer is most likely no... haha


----------



## loktide (Mar 8, 2011)

lookralphsbak said:


> Would a 7 string BKP fit into a 6 string EMG cover?
> 
> Come to think of it that's probably a stupid question because the answer is most likely no... haha


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 8, 2011)

loktide said:


>


So do you know off hand if they make any pick up covers that can fit a 7 string les paul with no routing?


----------



## loktide (Mar 8, 2011)

lookralphsbak said:


> So do you know off hand if they make any pick up covers that can fit a 7 string les paul with no routing?



bare knuckle pickups is the only manufactures that offers "standard" sized 7-string pickup covers. they do not sell them separately afaik, though.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 8, 2011)

loktide said:


> bare knuckle pickups is the only manufactures that offers "standard" sized 7-string pickup covers. they do not sell them separately afaik, though.


Yea, well I was considering buying the BKP with the covers... then I discovered this:






Quite the turn off. This is for the satin black pick up cover, I know they have a regular black and the battle worn black but if they all chip then I don't want them. I'd rather have plastic covers.


----------



## fedtowolves (Apr 27, 2011)

You just solved all of my issues. thread of the millenium!


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 29, 2011)

I know a lot of people have ordered the 7 string size of these from Guitar Jones - they haven't even shipped mine yet and I ordered them two weeks ago. Since I have a show coming up I want to use the guitar for, I ordered a set from MojoTone yesterday, and they've already shipped. Just FYI.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2011)

Question... Does anyone know where I can get EMG-style pickup covers the size of a normal 7 string pup? Or will I only be able to find the 707 sized ones if at all?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 29, 2011)

lookralphsbak said:


> Yea, well I was considering buying the BKP with the covers... then I discovered this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what happened to mine, inside the box. Oddly enough, while it was quite noticeable in the neck pickup (and Tim wasn't really too cooperative this one time), the bridge pickup was not only flawless but displays no sign whatsoever that might lead me to believe the same might happen.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 29, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Question... Does anyone know where I can get EMG-style pickup covers the size of a normal 7 string pup? Or will I only be able to find the 707 sized ones if at all?



Hmm. Interesting question. I've never seen passive-size blank 7 string covers.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Jul 27, 2011)

sorry for the little bump but why isnt this sticky'd??? i think it should be because now i can FINALLY convince myself to buy guitars with EMG's in them


----------



## lewis (Aug 16, 2011)

loktide said:


> i'm from germany and although i payed almost 25$ shipping, they arrived within two weeks



im in Europe to and I ordered the 6 string EMG style covers from Guitar Jones USA but Im a little worried about the order.

I ordered them 5 days ago and have sent 2 emails about postage and heard nothing back?. Ive had NO "Item is dispatched" emails or anything?. They took the money and Im worried I wont get them now?. :S

When you received yours in 2 weeks did you get an email or anything from them or did you just wait and they turned up?


----------



## loktide (Aug 16, 2011)

lewis said:


> im in Europe to and I ordered the 6 string EMG style covers from Guitar Jones USA but Im a little worried about the order.
> 
> I ordered them 5 days ago and have sent 2 emails about postage and heard nothing back?. Ive had NO "Item is dispatched" emails or anything?. They took the money and Im worried I wont get them now?. :S
> 
> When you received yours in 2 weeks did you get an email or anything from them or did you just wait and they turned up?



I think i just got an order confirmation per email after making the purchase

I've ordered parts from the US a few times and it typically takes about 2-3 weeks depending on customs


----------



## lewis (Aug 16, 2011)

loktide said:


> I think i just got an order confirmation per email after making the purchase
> 
> I've ordered parts from the US a few times and it typically takes about 2-3 weeks depending on customs



thanks for getting back to me really appreciate it. Yeah I got the Initial Invoice from the order and thats it..

Thats a relief though that was the same for you. I will just wait it out then and they should arrive. 

Like I said its been 5 days already so 1-2 more weeks and they should appear..

Thanks


----------



## loktide (Aug 16, 2011)

lewis said:


> thanks for getting back to me really appreciate it. Yeah I got the Initial Invoice from the order and thats it..
> 
> Thats a relief though that was the same for you. I will just wait it out then and they should arrive.
> 
> ...



i'm sure you'll get the covers. overseas shipping plus customs can take some time


----------



## lewis (Aug 24, 2011)

loktide said:


> i'm sure you'll get the covers. overseas shipping plus customs can take some time



also when you check when they actually took the money for the order it was only 7 working days ago so still plenty of time to wait....

Did you have to pay any sort of Customs tax or import tax etc??


----------



## loktide (Aug 24, 2011)

lewis said:


> also when you check when they actually took the money for the order it was only 7 working days ago so still plenty of time to wait....
> 
> Did you have to pay any sort of Customs tax or import tax etc??



no, i didn't. in germany you only have to pay tax on goods with a value greater than something like 40$ (not completely sure about the exact amount)


----------



## lewis (Sep 2, 2011)

loktide said:


> no, i didn't. in germany you only have to pay tax on goods with a value greater than something like 40$ (not completely sure about the exact amount)



ok im starting to get worried again about these covers :S

Its been 2 weeks 4 days since the money left my bank for the order and will be 3 weeks on the 5th

and about 5 weeks since I actually made the order.........apart from the Initial Invoice telling me I bought It I STILL havent had any emails from them about anything EVEN though I have emailed them 3 times?........they seem to have NO customer support and this is adding to the worry......I spent like £22 on these covers that in the states are being sold for like £2 each sort of thing. Most of the price was the shipping, but Im still no nearer to getting them?.........some clarification from them would be nice....I dont know how much longer to wait before starting some sort of proceedings to get my money back...........


----------



## loktide (Sep 2, 2011)

lewis said:


> ok im starting to get worried again about these covers :S
> 
> Its been 2 weeks 4 days since the money left my bank for the order and will be 3 weeks on the 5th
> 
> and about 5 weeks since I actually made the order.........apart from the Initial Invoice telling me I bought It I STILL havent had any emails from them about anything EVEN though I have emailed them 3 times?........they seem to have NO customer support and this is adding to the worry......I spent like £22 on these covers that in the states are being sold for like £2 each sort of thing. Most of the price was the shipping, but Im still no nearer to getting them?.........some clarification from them would be nice....I dont know how much longer to wait before starting some sort of proceedings to get my money back...........




have you contacted them? they should be able to tell you if the order has been shipped or if there's been some delay because of out of stock parts perhaps?


----------



## lewis (Sep 2, 2011)

loktide said:


> have you contacted them? they should be able to tell you if the order has been shipped or if there's been some delay because of out of stock parts perhaps?



Ive tried...........Ive emailed them 3 times and got nothing back :S


----------



## loktide (Sep 2, 2011)

lewis said:


> Ive tried...........Ive emailed them 3 times and got nothing back :S



wow, that's really weak of them. i'm sorry to hear that man. i didn't have the need to communicate with them since my covers arrived within 2 weeks or so. 

i know that at least here in germany your bank can withdraw a past transaction, but it costs and i don't know how far back you can actually do this. if you still don't hear from them, i'll suggest you to contact your bank/paypal/credit card and ask if you can get your money back.


----------



## lewis (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks man. 
I think Im going to have to, its pretty appaling tbh. Hopefully I can get my money back on these. Its a shame because they are quite obviously the best covers you can find. Ive heard rumours about this business going in and out of new owners etc. Thats probably got alot to do with it.


----------



## lewis (Sep 3, 2011)

after doing some research Ive found these Schaller 174 plastic covers that are textured just like the ones Im going to get my money back on. I can get them from Thomann (who I trust as Ive ordered ALOT of things from them) for like £3 each or something so................

these - Pickup-Cover (174) | Schaller-Electronic

top left one  apart from not screwing on like the others they look Identical


----------



## Murmel (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if there's a retailer for the EMG-35 housings (7 string sized housing if I'm correct?) in Europe? Been looking my ass off for these...


----------



## lewis (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok Ive randomly had an email today from Guitar Jones today, out of the blue.....saying my Item has shipped :S

Ok so I made the order 9 weeks ago lol.....they took the money about 3-4 weeks ago....

in that time Ive had NO replies to 3 emails............and out of the blue today they tell me they have only JUST shipped them.....

so another 2 weeks to go until they arrive lol......


----------



## loktide (Sep 9, 2011)

lewis said:


> Ok Ive randomly had an email today from Guitar Jones today, out of the blue.....saying my Item has shipped :S
> 
> Ok so I made the order 9 weeks ago lol.....they took the money about 3-4 weeks ago....
> 
> ...



that's odd. maybe they were on holidays or so?

again, i'm sorry to hear you've had so much trouble dealing with these guys. i feel kinda bad for recommending them despite the fact that everything went fine with my purchase.


----------



## lewis (Sep 9, 2011)

what is weird is that I get this email from them the very same day the replacements I ordered from Thomann arrived :S lol typical really. Oh well I guess I will have 2 pairs

And dont feel bad mate.....I still maintain this has been well worth it. I will upload pictures from before and after when they get here and I fit them


----------



## lewis (Sep 17, 2011)

The covers arrived yesterday and they are great. Clearly the best Covers you can get.

So just a insight for anyone else using this company based on my experience:

There customer service is AWFUL, except for a automated "you bought this item" email invoice, dont expect to be able to speak to anyone there. I emailed them 3 times and got nothing back....

Clearly what happened is they were out of stock at the time I ordered them and I had to wait for new stock to arrive.......however this took about 7 weeks in all..

I got an email last week saying your item has shipped......and they arrived yesterday. So ONCE everything gets rolling there end it is fine....HOWEVER zero customer service is awful and quite frankly stupid. You think someone there would have been nice enough to inform me of the situation..especially when they took my money for the covers about 4-5 weeks before they had even been shipped...

so to summarize......they did there job, I got the covers but it took ages because clearly they were out of stock....NO 1 EVER contacts you and it took nearly 2 months to get these from ordering....

some cutting is required like what was done in the first post as they stick up slightly too much. But they are great


----------



## lewis (Oct 31, 2011)

ok so Im having problems with these covers staying on?. They dont go on properly and pop off through force?. Is there anyway to keep these on more securely that ISNT permanent?. Or is sanding down the inside of the covers slightly the only way to go?.

Ive cut some off the bottom of the covers to make sure they sit as close to the top of the actual pickup as possible.


----------



## loktide (Nov 1, 2011)

lewis said:


> ok so Im having problems with these covers staying on?. They dont go on properly and pop off through force?. Is there anyway to keep these on more securely that ISNT permanent?. Or is sanding down the inside of the covers slightly the only way to go?.
> 
> Ive cut some off the bottom of the covers to make sure they sit as close to the top of the actual pickup as possible.




use double-sided adhesive tape and cut off the covers so that the top of the pickup touches the cover


----------



## Willens (Nov 27, 2011)

My apologies, as I'm new to the world of anything having more than six strings, or having active pickups...

I recently received my RGA8, and of course the pickups are for-shit. I am curious of two things:
1: Will this p/u cover trick work on the RGA8 opting for Dimarzio D Activator 8's?
2: Where might I locate a set of the proper pots?

Again my apologies, but hey if you ever have any automotive/aviation related questions, I might be the fellow to bother!

Thank you kindly for your consideration.


----------



## loktide (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi man, no need to apologize for asking a question 

i don't have experience myself with the RGA8, but i'm pretty sure the pickup cover is the same size as with the EMG808s. 

Here's what i would watch out for:
The screws of the d-activators may not line up with the covers and/or the stock ibanez pickups. 
The pickup tabs might also need to be trimmed to fit in the cover. 

unfortunately, i cannot give you an answer myself since i used bare knuckles and had an EMG808 originally in my guitar. I'm sure you'll be able to find the pickup and the cover's dimensions at their respective websites.

as for the pots: not sure what ibanez uses in these, but you'll need 500kOhm pots for both volume and tone. Mostly, the Vol pot has an audio taper and the tone knob is linear. Both will work either way since it merely affects the "slope" of the pots effect on the volume or tone, respectively. Check out the wiring diagrams section at the seymour duncan website in case you need a graphical wiring layout.

good luck and let us know how it goes!





Willens said:


> My apologies, as I'm new to the world of anything having more than six strings, or having active pickups...
> 
> I recently received my RGA8, and of course the pickups are for-shit. I am curious of two things:
> 1: Will this p/u cover trick work on the RGA8 opting for Dimarzio D Activator 8's?
> ...


----------



## Willens (Nov 28, 2011)

loktide said:


> Hi man, no need to apologize for asking a question
> 
> i don't have experience myself with the RGA8, but i'm pretty sure the pickup cover is the same size as with the EMG808s.
> 
> ...


 
I'll take it as it comes when they get here, so those EMG bass covers you bought work fine it seems, minus the trimming?

Does anyone know where I can get a 500Kohm pot for the RGA8? It has no tone knob, and I'm not sure I can keep the EQ on/off switch functional (without knowing a lot about wiring.) Any ideas?

I really appreciate you letting me ask stupid questions unabashedly.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, have just ordered a pair of these to go over my dactivator 8's when they arrive, so hopefully I'll be able to post whether they work with DA8's on an RG2228


----------



## loktide (Dec 1, 2011)

Willens said:


> I'll take it as it comes when they get here, so those EMG bass covers you bought work fine it seems, minus the trimming?
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a 500Kohm pot for the RGA8? It has no tone knob, and I'm not sure I can keep the EQ on/off switch functional (without knowing a lot about wiring.) Any ideas?
> 
> I really appreciate you letting me ask stupid questions unabashedly.



yeah, my covers worked fine minus the trimming of base

you can get a 500k pretty much on every guitar or music instrument store, or even ebay. it's pretty much a standard guitar accessory like strings or plectrums 

i can't tell you if you can use the EQ switch without knowing what components it is made of. my guess is that it's an active EQ filter, which means it needs a battery and is probably designed to work with active (buffered) pickups. from what i've heard, this EQ switch seems to be pretty unpopular anyway 

i would personally remove the EQ switch and install a tone knob, which is way more useful imo


----------



## loktide (Dec 1, 2011)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Well, have just ordered a pair of these to go over my dactivator 8's when they arrive, so hopefully I'll be able to post whether they work with DA8's on an RG2228


----------



## Tjore (Dec 1, 2011)

Just wondering, doesn't the cover block of the sound coming from the strings..?


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 1, 2011)

Chris-T said:


> Just wondering, doesn't the cover block of the sound coming from the strings..?



Magnetic fields go right through plastic.


----------



## Tjore (Dec 1, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Magnetic fields go right through plastic.


Ah, thanks for clearing that up 
Same thing with metal covers then?


----------



## Willens (Dec 1, 2011)

Chris-T said:


> Ah, thanks for clearing that up
> Same thing with metal covers then?


 
Some metals don't contain magnetic properties (Zinc/alloys, aluminum, etc.) but I wouldn't chance it to find out. Look at the old Gibson PAF's, there is a shining example.


----------



## Willens (Dec 1, 2011)

loktide said:


> yeah, my covers worked fine minus the trimming of base
> 
> you can get a 500k pretty much on every guitar or music instrument store, or even ebay. it's pretty much a standard guitar accessory like strings or plectrums
> 
> ...


 

Sounds fine... so where did you get your pots from? I don't want to get the wrong style of pot. I see so many different styles?


----------



## loktide (Dec 2, 2011)

Willens said:


> Sounds fine... so where did you get your pots from? I don't want to get the wrong style of pot. I see so many different styles?



i'm in germany, dude 

here's what you need: 

STEWMAC.COM : Alpha Control Pots 

or this:

STEWMAC.COM : CTS Control Pots

both are good brands. i would go with the 500k CTS split shaft, personally


----------



## loktide (Dec 2, 2011)

Willens said:


> Some metals don't contain magnetic properties (Zinc/alloys, aluminum, etc.) but I wouldn't chance it to find out. Look at the old Gibson PAF's, there is a shining example.



i think gibson covers are made of nickel, which is magnetic. Not sure what they used in the old days, though.


----------



## Willens (Dec 3, 2011)

loktide said:


> i'm in germany, dude
> 
> here's what you need:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks immensely for all of the assistance Loktide. I bought an original knob from Ibanez ($19 shipped, sheesh) and the 500K CTS long split shafts. I wasn't sure if it used the standard or longs, but after I pulled it? It appeared to be a long shaft. Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 9, 2011)

My covers got shipped two days ago, they'll be arriving before the pickups do, which i've already sold, agony!!!!!!!!


----------



## loktide (Dec 9, 2011)

7 Dying Trees said:


> My covers got shipped two days ago, they'll be arriving before the pickups do, which i've already sold, agony!!!!!!!!



you sold the pickups before they even arrived? i don't think i get it


----------



## Willens (Dec 14, 2011)

Going into 11 days since ordered for my covers; looks like the rumors are pretty accurate!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 15, 2011)

Willens said:


> Going into 11 days since ordered for my covers; looks like the rumors are pretty accurate!


Well, mine arrived today, so you can probably figure out the timeline from when i ordered to when they arrived. They were shipped a week ago, so it did take them a while to make it across the atlantic!



loktide said:


> you sold the pickups before they even arrived? i don't think i get it


I know I know, but basically the EMG808's aren't the easiest to sell, so I figured I may as well sell them if i got the chance and I did. Pickupless guitar :/ Bum.

Anyway, now I am just waiting for the pickups.

Oh, one bad thing I have just noticed is that I know I will probably have to saw some of the bottom off, but I don't have a way of knowing how tall the EMG808's where, r does this not matter and is it more a case of making sure the pickup sits flush up against the top of the plastic cover?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 15, 2011)

OK, basically I got mine 15 days after ordering, including a week of them sitting in the post.


----------



## loktide (Dec 15, 2011)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Well, mine arrived today, so you can probably figure out the timeline from when i ordered to when they arrived. They were shipped a week ago, so it did take them a while to make it across the atlantic!
> 
> 
> I know I know, but basically the EMG808's aren't the easiest to sell, so I figured I may as well sell them if i got the chance and I did. Pickupless guitar :/ Bum.
> ...




haha, i had understood that you had sold forward the pickups you're now waiting for in the mail  now it makes sense

sawing the bottom off was just to get the pickups as close to the strings as possible. imagine having a 5mm gap between the pickup and the inside of the cover plus the 1-2mm cover thickness. you would have to set the covers way too close to the strings to get the pickups adjusted and they would probably still be too low.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 16, 2011)

loktide said:


> haha, i had understood that you had sold forward the pickups you're now waiting for in the mail  now it makes sense
> 
> sawing the bottom off was just to get the pickups as close to the strings as possible. imagine having a 5mm gap between the pickup and the inside of the cover plus the 1-2mm cover thickness. you would have to set the covers way too close to the strings to get the pickups adjusted and they would probably still be too low.


Cool, so basically sit thye pickps so they tought the plastic covers, sounds like a cool idea


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 16, 2011)

And now I am really anxious to get them new pickups so's i can have passive 8string goodness!


----------



## Willens (Dec 17, 2011)

Haha goddamnit, I am stupid! I ordered CTS long split-shaft pots, and they are too big and wide for the holes; I am assuming you have to use Alpha pots @ 6mm versus the CTS @ 1/4", and I... just don't know what the hell to do about this. Can anyone clarify what pots exactly to use from Stewmac since I am a complete crayon muncher at this shit?


----------



## loktide (Dec 21, 2011)

an alpha 500k audio taper pot should fit


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I have a package of what I think is Dimarzio goodies waiting for me at the post office, so I should have a bunch of pickups tonight, but have forgotten to buy pots (=fail) so no soldering till after xmas...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 23, 2011)

fuck. got the pickups, excitedly went to put them into the housing and realised i must have ordered the 7string size ones by mistake.

EPIC FAIL


----------



## loktide (Dec 25, 2011)

that's a bummer 

unfortunately, i gave my spare pair of 8-string covers to a friend. i also have some 7-string covers left, though


----------



## Willens (Dec 27, 2011)

I received the correct (mini alpha 500k) pots today, so hopefully I can find a good wiring diagram; now about those covers I ordered...


----------



## toecutter (Dec 31, 2011)

which covers exactly are they?


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 31, 2011)

Why dont we just pressure BKP to make a run of passive pickups in EMG sized housing? Problem solved and a huge win for BKP!


----------



## Willens (Jan 2, 2012)

I will have you all know the Dimarzio D Activator 8 is BY FAR the most amazing 8 string pickup on the market; the tone is beyond clean, crisp, bright and tonal. I have never played on a guitar with such clarity and capability... I will be posting a video this weekend, and I know to each their own, but if you are a precise player like myself? You will never experience such reward for clean playing (especially in proper sweeping) like you will with these pickups for the RGA8/2228. I find it more proper than any Jem I've ever experienced, and that is saying something.

The funny part is... StewMac sent me two tone pots, so I have two tones with no volume haha


----------



## loktide (Jan 3, 2012)

Willens said:


> I will have you all know the Dimarzio D Activator 8 is BY FAR the most amazing 8 string pickup on the market; the tone is beyond clean, crisp, bright and tonal. I have never played on a guitar with such clarity and capability... I will be posting a video this weekend, and I know to each their own, but if you are a precise player like myself? You will never experience such reward for clean playing (especially in proper sweeping) like you will with these pickups for the RGA8/2228. I find it more proper than any Jem I've ever experienced, and that is saying something.
> 
> The funny part is... StewMac sent me two tone pots, so I have two tones with no volume haha




sounds great 

the only difference between tone and volume pots is the sweep curve (linear vs logarithmic). with the pot on 10 or 0, there's no difference between both.


----------



## Willens (Jan 7, 2012)

loktide said:


> sounds great
> 
> the only difference between tone and volume pots is the sweep curve (linear vs logarithmic). with the pot on 10 or 0, there's no difference between both.


 

I have two tones and no volume, the guitar can't be muted haha


----------



## loktide (Jan 7, 2012)

Willens said:


> I have two tones and no volume, the guitar can't be muted haha



ok, then you definitely need to check your wiring


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 9, 2012)

Just checked my order. They sent me the wrong ones as I was sure I'd ordered EMG40 housings and they sent me the 35 housings.



Their customer service isn't great is it :/

Not sure I want to order from them aain, any other places do these I could try?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 27, 2012)

Right. Attempt 2 atr ordering off guitar jones. THis time i've ordered 2xEMG35 and 2xEMG40 housings as they basically sent me 35 housings last time.

Means I'll probably end up with a spare set of 35 housings for anyone that wants a set.

Hopefully they won't fuck up this time either.


----------



## SirDjent (Jan 31, 2012)

Upon checkout at Guitar Jones my webpage is telling me that "There is a problem with this website's security certificate" So what should I do? I found another site that has these:

http://www.andreaspickup.com/product.php?id_product=47

Will they work too?


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Feb 2, 2012)

Will the 35 housings fit a 7 string pickup? Or are they for 6 strings?


----------



## loktide (Feb 2, 2012)

EMG 8-string (eg 808): EMG40 housing
EMG 7-string (eg 707, 817): EMG35 housing


----------



## FireInside (Feb 2, 2012)

loktide said:


> EMG 8-string (eg 808): EMG40 housing
> EMG 7-string (eg 707, 817): EMG35 housing



Where can I find "Standard" or Passive size 7 String Pickup Covers? I found some for my 6 but no luck with non-Emg (707) size for 7 string. Sorry if this has been covered earlier in this thread, I am a little late in the game.


----------



## loktide (Feb 2, 2012)

FireInside said:


> Where can I find "Standard" or Passive size 7 String Pickup Covers? I found some for my 6 but no luck with non-Emg (707) size for 7 string. Sorry if this has been covered earlier in this thread, I am a little late in the game.



afaik there are no aftermarket passive-sized 7-string covers.


----------



## FireInside (Feb 2, 2012)

loktide said:


> afaik there are no aftermarket passive-sized 7-string covers.




Seems to be the case. I have searched everywhere.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 3, 2012)

So, have got my order on the way so should be here in a week or two.

IF they've not fucked up, then I'll have a spare set of EMG707 sized housings that you should be able to fit normal 7string sized passives into (I think), so does anyone want them?


----------



## lordrcceaser (Feb 11, 2012)

SirDjent said:


> Upon checkout at Guitar Jones my webpage is telling me that "There is a problem with this website's security certificate" So what should I do? I found another site that has these:
> 
> http://www.andreaspickup.com/product.php?id_product=47
> 
> Will they work too?



Yup I got both a 7 and an 8 string size cover from there and they fit perfectly 
Definitely the best place to go if you're in Europe


----------



## DoomJazz (Mar 5, 2012)

So, I like this mod, but I need to know if there's any way that I can get covers like this, but in gold...


----------



## killertone (Mar 7, 2012)

dpm said:


> it really depends on the magnetic field strength of your pickups, if you've got a big ceramic magnet and efficient polepieces it may not effect things too much.



I am thinking of ordering these and cutting off the _top _instead of the bottom to adjust for fit. That will actually also allow for the pickup to be adjusted to proper height with out a problem. Then you still get the cover to fill in the gaps in the rout but get the correct height for the pickup.


----------



## Heavy Jerk (Mar 7, 2012)

If you guys with spare EMG 35 (EMG707) housings are willing to part with them, just lemme know 

Need 2 of those.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Mar 16, 2012)

DoomJazz said:


> So, I like this mod, but I need to know if there's any way that I can get covers like this, but in gold...



Just get them then paint em up i guess? It works with actual active pickups.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's one for you guys:

Housings do NOT fit DActivator8's , the pickups are too chunky, and the covers a little bit too small, so when you try to put them in the covers, the plastic bows out and the pickup/cover assembly doesn't fit the route for the EMG808's

Pretty annoyed about this as I spent ages waiting for these and had to make 2 attempts at ordering.

Anyway, seems like BKP 8's firt in them, so if anyone wants covers for BKP 8 string pickups for EMG routes, well, give me a shout as I have 2 covers I can't use


----------



## loktide (Mar 20, 2012)

yeah, it was a pretty tight fit with my coldsweats. 

i ended up unwinding the tape that protects the winding so that there was only one turn left to make them fit. 

would this perhaps help with the dactivators? if the bobbin toppers are too wide, you could also probably sand them down a tiny bit


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 21, 2012)

Just ended up mounting the pups direct with no cover, need to realign one, but just can't be bothered to be honest, just a massice pain to do so going to be buying a bunch of punk / fuucked up stickers and just turning the guitar into a filthy looking thing


----------



## Heavy Jerk (Apr 7, 2012)

SirDjent said:


> Upon checkout at Guitar Jones my webpage is telling me that "There is a problem with this website's security certificate" So what should I do? I found another site that has these:
> 
> http://www.andreaspickup.com/product.php?id_product=47
> 
> Will they work too?


Are these perfect fit for EMG 707 dimensions? Or are they for EMG 808?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 5, 2012)

Sorry for the necrobump... But does anyone know of any other places to get these? I tried to purchase a set of these from the site in the OP. Things went as planned at first. I ordered them and paid with no problems.

Two days later, I get an email from them saying that I'm getting a refund with no explanation. I emailed twice asking why I was receiving a refund but I got no answer.

I returned to the site to see if I could just buy them again, and when I get to the point where I should be allowed to choose a payment method, the site throws an error "Error: No payment methods enabled."


----------



## TomAwesome (May 6, 2012)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Here's one for you guys:
> 
> Housings do NOT fit DActivator8's , the pickups are too chunky, and the covers a little bit too small, so when you try to put them in the covers, the plastic bows out and the pickup/cover assembly doesn't fit the route for the EMG808's
> 
> ...



Oh, damn. I'm glad I saw this, because I was planning to get some of these for my incoming OAF.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 7, 2012)

Damn... I just read this thread more thoroughly... Looks like I'm gonna be trading some pups for some real EMGs... Eff the BS...


----------



## loktide (May 9, 2012)

^ it's a really tight fit with BKPs. i had to unwrap part of the tape around the coils to fit them.


----------



## davidvaldes (May 12, 2012)

then .. the invention serves to put a DiMarzio Evolution 7 in Ibanez rg2627?








EMG fucking!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 13, 2012)

Mojotone.com - The Best source for Vintage Amp Parts, Cabinets, Guitar Parts, Bass Parts, and Pickup Parts

These guys have em too. The payment option on guitar jones still seems broken to me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 21, 2012)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Here's one for you guys:
> 
> Housings do NOT fit DActivator8's , the pickups are too chunky, and the covers a little bit too small, so when you try to put them in the covers, the plastic bows out and the pickup/cover assembly doesn't fit the route for the EMG808's
> 
> ...








This, my good man, be a DA8. 

And I have a BKP Emerald in the bridge.


----------



## loktide (May 21, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> This, my good man, be a DA8.
> 
> And I have a BKP Emerald in the bridge.



good job


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 22, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> *Photo of win*
> 
> This, my good man, be a DA8.
> 
> And I have a BKP Emerald in the bridge.



If I ever get an RGA8, now I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 23, 2012)

It took some work to get it in there, but you can do it.


----------



## Rain (Jun 2, 2012)

Win. Pure win.


----------



## crg123 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey guys I have Blackouts in my Agile Septor Elite and I was thinking about switching them out for BKPs using this technique. I noticed almost all of these guitars that were moded are Ibanez's, so I want to make sure it would work for my Agile. 

Has anyone had experience with this. Did you notice a major improvement between the BKPs and Blackouts (I hate passives but I really like these pickups)? Thanks for the help


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jun 12, 2012)

As crg123 stated I want to to try this too but I'm wondering how a Duncan distortion will fit and if anyones tried this with an sc607b or a schecter hellraiser. I admittedly was lazy and didn't go through all 8 pages. lol


----------



## Dommak89 (Jun 13, 2012)

crg123 said:


> Hey guys I have Blackouts in my Agile Septor Elite and I was thinking about switching them out for BKPs using this technique. I noticed almost all of these guitars that were moded are Ibanez's, so I want to make sure it would work for my Agile.



Why do you want to build your own cover if you can choose between the most awesome covers possible? I mean if you're buying BKP you might as well go with their covers since they have some options and usually look amazing.


----------



## loktide (Jun 13, 2012)

Dommak89 said:


> Why do you want to build your own cover if you can choose between the most awesome covers possible? I mean if you're buying BKP you might as well go with their covers since they have some options and usually look amazing.



he probably means 8-strin pickup covers. BKP doesn't do those


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Jun 20, 2012)

Just a heads up if anyone is curious, if you are planning on using Lundgren M8's, they kinda fit in the EMG40 casing, but some doctoring definitely needs done, it tends to bulge a little on the sides causing a lil more than snug fit into the guitar (I did this to my agile 830). I had to trim the inside of the casings to get the pickup to easily fit inside. Just in case anyone wanted to do this. Cheers.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jun 30, 2012)

This thread is the Holy Bible!!!


----------



## La Lettre B (Jul 24, 2012)

By accident, I have stripped one of the pickup screws on my RGA8. 

Do you guys know where can I find the exact same screw?

I have bought replacement screws for bass pickup because they looked alike but, they are larger in diameter. I would prefer not to drill larger holes in my guitar body and use the right screws.

Thank you!


----------



## nothingleft09 (Aug 27, 2012)

For all you guys looking for screws I ran across these while doing some research on this. Hope it helps some of you out!

STEWMAC.COM : P-90 Mounting Screws for Solidbody


----------



## nothingleft09 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok guys, so I've come up with a plan. I ordered my EMG 35 covers and mounting screws today for a whole $6. I got the 10 pack from mojotone.com as well as my covers. I'm going to remove the tabs and trim the basepate from a broken 7 string pup I have and I'm gonna mount it inside the cover with silicone or something of that nature I can peel off after I've tested it. I want the full height adjustment and don't want to cut off the bottom of the cover. I want it to look as much as possible like the EMG. And, I'm gonna paint em. lol So let me know what you think and I'll post pics when I'm finished. If everything works out correctly though I'm going to use a 2 part epoxy and make them permanent. I've already mounted the pups I have for my sc607b and tried them out and love them so it's all down hill from here. Pics to come in a few days.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Sep 1, 2012)

Covers came today, but no 2 part epoxy. I shaved the bobbins and baseplate down and also removed the mounting tabs completely. I don't care about reversing it. lol Here are the pics so far.



























So yes, with some work it will work with Duncans or anything else. I got these from Mojo Tone. EMG 35 style bass pickup covers and I got the 10 pack of bass pickup mounting screws. Total cost was $6 before shipping. $12 after shipping. lmao But it was worth it.


----------



## petray (Sep 21, 2012)

So all the links i tried arent working, looking for a cover that is 8 string sized anyone has any updated links or places if not Ok Ill have to figure something out


----------



## nothingleft09 (Sep 30, 2012)

Try mojotone.com That's where I got mine. Like the other guys have said, the 35 style is for 7 string and EMG Style 40 fit the 8 string. I'll try to look up the link for you.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Sep 30, 2012)

Heres a working link for everyone. They do the dimensions like Alumatone does. So for 7 string 3.5" Length and 8 string 4.0" Length. 

Bass Pickup Covers


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 14, 2012)

I hate to be a pain on the bumpage, but does anyone have an Australian supplier for these or at least a supplier that doesn't charge $40 min shipping for $4 worth of plastic :S


----------



## Lopo (Oct 22, 2012)

and a european dealer


----------



## molsoncanadian (Nov 16, 2012)

Quick question, has anyone tried this method with Lace x-bar, death bucker?. I have an RGA8 but I hate the look of the lace's.


----------



## Lopo (Nov 19, 2012)

Thiscome close to 7string soapbar measures


----------



## CM_X5 (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone know of another place I could get these or something similar? $27 shipping to Canada for $4 covers is a bit ridiculous. Perhaps a member here has some covers they decided not to use? Yes I'm being extremely hopeful here...

EDIT: Anyone know if this will work? http://www.allparts.com/PU-8746-023-4-String-Bass-Pickup-Cover-and-Bobbins_p_3202.html


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 19, 2012)

@ nothingleft - Did you have to shave down the actual covers at all? Mine were too tall for my RGA8 when I got them. Also, like loktide said, there's a good little gap between the top of the bobbin and the ceiling of the covers.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Nov 19, 2012)

I shaved the pickups to fit tighter into the covers and removed the mounting tabs. The pickups fit perfectly and tightly against the top of the cover. When you do this make sure you have the pups you want because it's permanent. I used a fine stone on my bench grinder and worked slowly. I do fabrication and body work so I wasn't scared to do it. But you need to take your time and do several test fits. Also, I used Seymour Duncan pickups and DiMarzio pickups may fit easier once the tabs are removed. You'll want to get on Stewart Macdonalds website and get some pickup epoxy like EMG uses to secure them permanently in the covers to keep them from sliding out over time.


----------



## Paul666 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey,

I have a BKP Painkiller and one Dimarzio Activator for my RG2228. They fit perfectly and tightly in the cover (after I cut a few mm). 

I painted them white yesterday:






Bazinga


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 30, 2012)

nothingleft09 said:


> I shaved the pickups to fit tighter into the covers and removed the mounting tabs. The pickups fit perfectly and tightly against the top of the cover. When you do this make sure you have the pups you want because it's permanent. I used a fine stone on my bench grinder and worked slowly. I do fabrication and body work so I wasn't scared to do it. But you need to take your time and do several test fits. Also, I used Seymour Duncan pickups and DiMarzio pickups may fit easier once the tabs are removed. You'll want to get on Stewart Macdonalds website and get some pickup epoxy like EMG uses to secure them permanently in the covers to keep them from sliding out over time.



You have the same guitar as I, is the SC-607's bridge grounded? I got custom covers done by a friend of mine, but of course, when going from active to passive, I need a ground wire.


----------



## farren (Dec 21, 2012)

Years ago I direct-mounted some DiMarzios in my 707-routed Schecter after cutting the mounting tabs off, and though I bought the proper covers from guitarjones long ago, I'm just now getting around to finishing the project.

Could someone who has epoxied their passives to the housings give me some advice as an epoxy newbie?

I have 2-part 30 minute set epoxy. I know how to mix it, but is there anything protective I should do with the pickups before pouring? Once poured, do I need to clamp the pickup to the housings like I would when working with wood glue or an expansion glue, or can I set them, cover with an upside down bowl for protection, and forget them till dry? I intend to have epoxy almost all the way up to the edges of the housing.


----------



## McKay (Dec 27, 2012)

Link is dead. Anywhere else to get these? The mojomusic ones appear to be too big.

Edit: Found. I'm thinking of doing some extra modding on this so I'll post up when I'm done.


----------



## DespoticOrder (Dec 30, 2012)

McKay said:


> Link is dead. Anywhere else to get these? The mojomusic ones appear to be too big.
> 
> Edit: Found. I'm thinking of doing some extra modding on this so I'll post up when I'm done.



Mind posting the working link? I did some searching but could only find em for 6 strings and basses.


----------



## farren (Jan 2, 2013)

Working link to housings appropriate for 7-strings: Mojotone EMG Style 2-Hole Mount Soapbar Bass Neck Pickup Cover Black (4 String)

Working link to housings appropriate for 8-strings: Mojotone EMG Style 2-Hole Mount Soapbar Bass Pickup Cover Black (5 String)

Could anyone with epoxy experience address my previous reply?


----------



## DespoticOrder (Jan 3, 2013)

farren said:


> Working link to housings appropriate for 7-strings: Mojotone EMG Style 2-Hole Mount Soapbar Bass Pickup Cover Black (5 String)


 
The 5 string bass pup covers work with 7 string pups, too? Sorry if I missed that in the other posts. 

EDIT: It looks like the length of the 5 string bass pup cover is 4 inches, and the 707 housing is only 3.5 inches according to the website.


----------



## farren (Jan 3, 2013)

DespoticOrder said:


> The 5 string bass pup covers work with 7 string pups, too? Sorry if I missed that in the other posts.
> 
> EDIT: It looks like the length of the 5 string bass pup cover is 4 inches, and the 707 housing is only 3.5 inches according to the website.



You're right, sorry about that. That's an EMG-40 housing for an 8-string. I got my first EMG-35 housings long ago from Guitajones and had it in my head that it was a 5-string housing for some reason. I've edited it and added the correct link.


----------



## DespoticOrder (Jan 3, 2013)

Sweet! Thanks. It looks like these go in a tiny bit deeper than the 707s. I guess I can file them down if I need to.


----------



## farren (Jan 4, 2013)

As far as I'm aware, everyone has to file or cut them down at least 3 mm (depending on the pickup). The bases that passives are mounted to are too wide to fit inside the 707 housings and we want the bobbins/poles of the passives to contact the inner top side of the housings so as to maximize string proximity.


----------



## DespoticOrder (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm actually kinda bummed about these EMG style housings. You have to force the pickup to get it to fit in there, and then the housing is too fat for the cavity.. I'm going to try to sand down the inside of it later tonight to see if it helps.


----------



## farren (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't recall seeing anyone here mention sanding the inside walls down a bit, but yeah, Dimarzios certainly cause my housings to bulge a bit. I'm not sure if they'll fit in my route yet with only a few millimeters of height taken off the housings. Shouldn't be too much trouble either way I suppose.

By the way, I just got my Mojotone housings, and they are indeed a little taller than the ones I ordered a few years back from Guitarjones. The Guitarjones housings are truly identical to EMGs, but I don't know where those can be found these days...


----------



## buttpirate666 (Mar 9, 2013)

nothingleft09 said:


> Covers came today, but no 2 part epoxy. I shaved the bobbins and baseplate down and also removed the mounting tabs completely. I don't care about reversing it. lol Here are the pics so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So could I use any kind of 2 part epoxy? Or does it matter? I just ordered my dimarzio d activator 8, and emg style covers.


----------



## farren (Mar 23, 2013)

buttpirate666 said:


> So could I use any kind of 2 part epoxy? Or does it matter? I just ordered my dimarzio d activator 8, and emg style covers.



5 and 30 minute will both work. I'd go with 30 minute just to be on the safe side (more work time available): you're going to want to allow it to set far longer than 5/30 minutes anyway. Depending on humidity, 24-48 hours IMO for 30 minute.


----------



## farren (Apr 6, 2013)

Just an update on trimming bobbins and filing the inner walls of the housings and such...

I just installed some Dimarzios into OEM EMG housings (the kind that look exactly like EMG housings minus the logo, not the newer kind that are slightly taller and have an extruded top) and the only things I had to modify were the mounting tabs and the housing height. For the taller Evo7, I removed 3-4 mm and for the shorter LiquiFire 7, I removed 6-7 mm. No bobbin modification or filing of the inner walls of the housings were required in this case.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry I didn't reply to any of these guys. I don't have the thread subbed anymore. 

Epoxy. The epoxy I was going to use was for pickups. It was on the site I got the covers from. I ended up getting a refund because it was backordered. 

I preferred shaving down the PICKUP not cutting down the housing because depending on the type of guitar you have and how high the pups sit you would have a gap at the bottom of the housing possibly. So instead I shaped the bobbins and the baseplate to fit completely up to the roof of the housing. I didn't have to trim much but did have to trim the bobbins as well as remove the mounting tabs and trim the baseplate. I got a solid tight fit against the roof of the housing. The reason I wanted to go with epoxy was so the pickup would not move over time with the guitar being played or possibly being dropped or anything like that. I was thinking ahead. It would suck to have to pull them just to push the pickup back up to the roof of the housing. Also to eliminate microphonic noise. If the cavity under a direct mount pickup without foam could create it then so could gaps and crevices inside the housing in theory. So I was going to completely fill the housing with epoxy just like an actual EMG is done. 

If you have any more questions please feel free to PM me.


----------



## farren (Apr 11, 2013)

nothingleft09 said:


> *I preferred shaving down the PICKUP not cutting down the housing because depending on the type of guitar you have and how high the pups sit you would have a gap at the bottom of the housing possibly.* So instead I shaped the bobbins and the baseplate to fit completely up to the roof of the housing. I didn't have to trim much but did have to trim the bobbins as well as remove the mounting tabs and trim the baseplate. I got a solid tight fit against the roof of the housing. The reason I wanted to go with epoxy was so the pickup would not move over time with the guitar being played or possibly being dropped or anything like that. I was thinking ahead. It would suck to have to pull them just to push the pickup back up to the roof of the housing. Also to eliminate microphonic noise. If the cavity under a direct mount pickup without foam could create it then so could gaps and crevices inside the housing in theory. So I was going to completely fill the housing with epoxy just like an actual EMG is done.



That's true. This wasn't a concern for me because I was certain the bottoms of the housings wouldn't show as they sit quite deep in the body of my recessed Floyd-routed guitar. I cut just enough from each housing so that the face of the bobbins could mate directly against the top of the housings for a secure and level bond. Regardless of height, the bottoms never show in my guitar. I certainly agree epoxy is the best solution regardless of which part someone decides to modify, housings or pickups, plus it looks pro


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 11, 2013)

Exactly. People with Tune-o-matics like the SC607b I modified the pickups on sit pretty high out of the body which is why I went the route that I did. As I said. It depends on the type of guitar you're going with.


----------



## spadz93 (May 6, 2013)

quick question. both me and a friend did this mod to our sevens, and we lost quite a bit of gain, to the point where i had to use a compressor inside my pod to bring the level up. i put a set of full shreds into my 7, and i also have the 6 version in another guitar. theres a very noticeable gain difference. he did the same exact process as i did, which was the one listed here. did we do something wrong?


----------



## nothingleft09 (May 6, 2013)

You want to get the pickup as close as possible, if not directly onto the roof of the housing. After that you're going to have to get your pickup height as close as you can to the string with the string pressed down at the last fret. Check all of your connections as well and make sure you are wired in the correct phase. If all that is good then I would say pull the post grind down a spot on the side of the string post and solder the wire directly to the post or to the spring claw of your Floyd rose. Full Shreds don't seem to be really high output like some duncans, but I'm basing that on Keith Merrows vid of the Duncan 6 string pickups.

Edit: Did you guys remember to change to 500k passive pots? A couple of people have had that same problem lately and just forgot they needed to be changed out as well. Same symptom, loss of gain and volume.


----------



## spadz93 (May 7, 2013)

I changed to 500k pots, my bridge is properly grounded, and I'm wired to a 2 vol no tone 3 way toggle setup. pickups pretty close, but I don't want the strings hitting the pickups


----------



## DespoticOrder (Jul 31, 2013)

Messed em up a little, but you can't really tell from the photo. Had to cut them down and sand them quite a bit.
Covers over a Seymour Duncan Distortion/Jazz set in my LTD ZH-7.


----------



## Xykhron (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone found these covers at eBay?. Mojotone shipping costs to Europe are so expensive if purchase only the covers...


----------



## DespoticOrder (Sep 9, 2013)

Xykhron said:


> Anyone found these covers at eBay?. Mojotone shipping costs to Europe are so expensive if purchase only the covers...


 

I'm prettttttty sure that any 5 string bass cover should work for a passive 7 string pup. I'm not as certain about 6 strings and 8's though.


----------



## Xykhron (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm looking for one to cover 8 string PU. I've checked eBay, but no luck


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 13, 2013)

Xykhron said:


> Anyone found these covers at eBay?. Mojotone shipping costs to Europe are so expensive if purchase only the covers...



even their shipping within the US is a bit stupid. 

I've tried looking for any suitable alternatives but it seems there are none this side of the atlantic.


----------



## DespoticOrder (Sep 18, 2013)

It looks like the 6 string bass covers are longer than 8 string active pups, so those wouldnt work unless you wanna make your cavity like a quarter inch longer on both sides.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 26, 2013)

DespoticOrder said:


> It looks like the 6 string bass covers are longer than 8 string active pups, so those wouldnt work unless you wanna make your cavity like a quarter inch longer on both sides.



Use 5-string covers.


----------



## DespoticOrder (Sep 30, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Use 5-string covers.


 

Pretty sure those would be too small? If they barelyyy fit 7 string pups, I cant see them fitting 8 string ones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 1, 2013)

You use 4-string covers (EMG 35DC) for 7-strings, and 5-string covers (EMG 40DC) for 8-strings .


----------



## blaxquid (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll reiterate what has been said, in the hopes that the guys from Mojotone ever check their web referrals: their shipping prices are retarded. 35$ to ship 2 covers to Canada is ridiculous. Seems like blackouts will be my only option as a replacement to the terrible 808s.


----------



## shawn55 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi good luck man and thanks for sharing this post with us.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 15, 2013)

blaxquid said:


> I'll reiterate what has been said, in the hopes that the guys from Mojotone ever check their web referrals: their shipping prices are retarded. 35$ to ship 2 covers to Canada is ridiculous. Seems like blackouts will be my only option as a replacement to the terrible 808s.



The do give an option to ship via USPS which should be cheaper,but I think you'll need to contact them for a quote.


----------



## blaxquid (Dec 16, 2013)

Deadnightshade said:


> The do give an option to ship via USPS which should be cheaper,but I think you'll need to contact them for a quote.



The 35$ option was USPS. UPS/FedEx are usually cheaper (about 10$ in that case) but you get pwned with brokerage fees. I'm not sure
if it would be the case with 4$ worth of items but it's NOT worth the risk.

I contacted them and here's their response:

"Thank you for the email!

My shipping manager has come up with $27.54 via USPS Priority Mail International Small Flat Rate as the cheapest shipping method for your order.

Please let me know if you need anything else.
Sincerely,
"

Out of sheer curiosity I calculated it myself cos I've been doing business with the US since... forever, and it's been a LOOONG time since I've been quoted numbers like that. SO. Shipping a small flat rate box from NC (28425) to Montreal is 19.99$. They may have a business discount too - maybe equivalent to taxes (but hypothetical) so I see a 7.55$ handling/other fee - too much on top of a bloated price already. Seems like they never heard of envelopes.

Synonym of very high shipping prices is "I don't want your business." An amp head kit is like 200$ to ship from Mojotone to Canada... (O RLY?) Maybe they're not staffed to handle the few hundreds 4$ orders they'd get - making it not profitable for them. But I shipped an AxeFx recently (in a road case), insured with bulletproof/oversized packaging and it was about 35$.

Anyway, already ordered the 8-strings Blackouts set from PA and it was 14$ to ship, no hard feelings.


----------

